# How a wooden airplane prop is made!



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

This gal makes wood airplane props using specialized machine and some other common tools like a bandsaw. Different methods are used based on the horse power of the aircraft. Balanced to the weight of a stick note! Incredible. Very interesting and a nice lookin' young woman:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Woody, you must have been bored last night and killed the time by finding odd things of the net.


George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Now George ....*



GeorgeC said:


> Woody, you must have been bored last night and killed the time by finding odd things of the net.
> 
> 
> George


I find it odd that you found this odd. A pretty gal who knows a thing or two is always impressive to me and this one know a lot about airplane props and woodworking combined. She learned it from her grandfather it seems, just by watching him work. I learned a whole buch by watching her work. :smile2:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I did not find it odd in the way you interpret. I just figured you were bored or could not sleep last night and went searching for for unique/trivia things on the internet. I do the same thing sometimes. 



George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*An airplane prop is very complex*

Granted, the props made here are duplicated from patterns, but some poor chap had to make the original. Apparently slight variations in the shape influence the performance quite a bit. The duplicator lathe is way cool in my opinion and I enjoyed the whole story behind the product and the company.

Anyone else see this video? :nerd2:


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Great content, shop, and workmanship by Alaina! If I had to rate this I'd give Alaina and her business at least an 8 but the video work would be a 2 at best. Focus, focus, focus and get a good gimbal, dude. They didn't cover the finishing aspect and that would have been interesting. 

Thanks for posting!

David


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

That was interesting, thanks Bill.


----------

